# Is my PC considered "High End"?



## Sparko (Feb 16, 2012)

Alright, I know my PC is a "little dated". I built it last January. (Not this, but last year.)

 Here are my specs.

AMD Phenom II x4 B40 @ 3.0Ghz

8GB of Corsair Vengeance DDR3 @ 1600Mhz

Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 5770 Vapor-X

Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3

Corsair 650T "650W"


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 16, 2012)

Midrange to upper mid.

Thats similar to my setup, and while it works great for everything I play, there are faster CPUs/GPUs out there. 8GB ram is also standard.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 16, 2012)

The 5770 is a mid-range card but most anything should at least be playable on it.  Your power supply will be able to handle any card you choose to upgrade to, but not any ridiculous Crossfire/SLI setups (which aren't recommended anyways).

The Phenom IIs are still pretty good chips, and a better value than AMD's newest generation of chips.  Intel's Sandy Bridge chips have kind of left all others in the dust a bit but not much is CPU-bound these days anyways.  I still have one, but they were coming out about the time you were building your machine and you probably should have gone that direction.  Water under the bridge, though.


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Feb 16, 2012)

Compared to yours mines absolute crap heres my specs
- processor Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU  M 370 @2.40GHz 2.40 GHz
- Memory (RAM) 4.00GB
- 32-bit Operating system
It's a crap laptop but i'm getting a gaming computer worth about 2,500$ so i think that'll dwarf the crap out of this laptop but this one was only temporary anyway.


----------



## shteev (Feb 16, 2012)

HOH

I have a Phenom II x4 @ 3.7 gHz and the UD5 version of your motherboard. And a GTX 460 1 gb.

Sorry, it just struck me as funny that we have such similar builds.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 16, 2012)

For a desktop, it's midrange at best.  AMD's quadcore CPUs are a lot less powerful than Intels, even their 6 core CPUs are trumped by Intel's 4 cores.  The graphics card is two generations behind.  8GB isn't that remarkable as far as ram goes, though it's likely enough.  RAM is just so cheap now, 16GB is easy to have.

Even my higher end intel quadcore is kinda weak compared to Intel's 6 core 'Enthusiast' level hardware that they released a few months ago.

That said, if what you have works for you, well, it works for you and don't worry.


----------



## Sparko (Feb 16, 2012)

Alright, cool. Going to upgrade my GPU soon then.


----------



## thoron (Feb 17, 2012)

How do I find out my own system specs? I curious now because of this thread.


----------



## BRN (Feb 17, 2012)

thoron said:


> How do I find out my own system specs? I curious now because of this thread.



Run a 'dxdiag'. If you're running Windows, open Command Prompt or Run from the start menu and type dxdiag - then execute.

When it's complete, Save All Information will give you a text file listing your specs.


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 20, 2012)

Sparko said:


> Alright, cool. Going to upgrade my GPU soon then.



Aye - change that and you should be able to run the rest of it for another two or three years without issue.   Also, never stress too much about whether you're "high end" or not; with computers, "high end" generally only lasts a year at most before your knocked a few steps down the stairs by the next great thing.


----------



## Ames (Feb 20, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 21, 2012)

Rule of thumb: if you have to ask, it's not


----------



## CyberFoxx (Feb 21, 2012)

"High end" and all related terms are subjective.

Does the computer do what you want it to do with reasonable speed and quality? Then it's High end.
Does it seem to take a tiny bit longer than it should, or do you think the quality could be a bit higher? Medium range.
You are damned sure things could be better than this? Low end.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 21, 2012)

Short answer: Nope


----------

